# Eclipse XA200 $49



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I went ahead and got 2 of them. going to run them bridged for fronts and use my other amp on sub or sell it. this was just too cheap to pass up for ICE powered amps new.


ECLIPSE NEW ICEPOWER 2 CH AMPLIFIER 360W XA2000 - eBay (item 220699018573 end time Nov-25-10 18:43:56 PST)


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

sorry that copy paste didnt work


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

ECLIPSE Amplifier XA2000 | Fujitsu Ten


----------



## titansfan (Jan 27, 2009)

You, my friend, got a great deal!!!! I have the XA4000 in my car and love it. ICE Power is great technology.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

well apparently they screwed up and it wasnt suposed to be a BIN but they are still honoring the 2 I got for $49 each. sweet.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

titansfan said:


> You, my friend, got a great deal!!!! I have the XA4000 in my car and love it. ICE Power is great technology.



once in a while the time I spend looking on ebay pays off. 

I was looking for some small amps to fit under my seats and wasnt planning on them but for what I just paid I am gladly going to take them. use one per side maybe and figure out something else for the sub amp. it was a great deal on some solid amps. 

I was having a hard time finding something that was made well and would sound good also.

I think everyone mostly will agree the ICE powered eclipse amps were good. 

not so sure about a lot of the class D stuff . 

I am pleased. got 2 of them for $119 shipped new. I should thank them for screwing up


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

[email protected] I would have ordered 7-8 of them for my install had i seen this before they changed it lol


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

this morning it just had 1 for $49 and then they had the other auction for $109 BIN. I asked them if they had more for the price of $49 and someone answered me back and told me they had like 31 of them. so I looked at the auction again and they had 5 instead of 1 . so I told him I was going to buy 2. and I did...

went back a little while ago and couldnt use BIN no more. so they had time to see what they were doing wrong. I give them props if they actually sell me 2 like they said they would for the original screwed up deal.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

yeah that is a [email protected]$$ deal


----------



## bergend2 (Jun 2, 2010)

Man, that is a great deal!


----------

